# Connecting an Acer Aspire One to a wireless network



## Fenbops (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey all, ok so i went out and bought a Acer Aspire One A150 linux netbook, i get home and try and connect it to my wirelss router and it just doesnt connect. It shows i have full signal from my router, im thinking this is something to do with my router security being WPA-PSK (NETGEAR WGR614). Is there anyway i can connect this damn thing to my router without changing my security settings?? any help is apprieciated  thanks in advance


----------



## ctek25 (Feb 4, 2009)

Same problem with one of my systems. It appears to be a type mismatch between the Acer and the Netgear. In my case it is the Acer One with a Netgear MR814v2 (with firmware upgrade).

I have no way to correct the WEP (generated pass key) for use with the other system.

I did a little workaround and decided to 'cloak' the wireless. Nothing fancy, but gets the job done.

Be sure to name the SSID something unique (not the router name) turn off the broadcast signal (router side). Drop the encryption standard and do not let the router look for or find the laptop. MAKE SURE YOU DO NOT check the box on the router side that says "TURN ACCESS CONTROL ON". If you do and the Mac address cannot be found by the router, you will NEVER get on using the router. :sigh:

Next, on the laptop, make sure you type in the unique SSID and and the connection will be made. Instant! (IF you have a firewall you may have to disarm it just until the connection is made..then put it back up.)

Always put a password (unique) against the router login and be sure to do the same with the laptop to help prevent problems when moving from network to network and as 'just good thinking'.

Good luck. Like I said, this is not a great way to do business, but it works ok. Best Bet?! Go out and buy a Linksys. It is a good little router... always. C


----------

